# New car



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Sorry in advance if this is a repost but just can't remember posting....
Here's my a couple of pics of my new car taken on the day i picked it up from the garage its only a 1.8 exclusive... But cheaper to run than my old Beemer.. The only plans i've got for it are a set of alloy wheels and some vx mud guards...























Havent had time or the weather to give a proper detail waiting for the weather to break

And heres one of my old BMW








Thanks for looking


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice, will look even better when you get a chance 

Happy days


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks like a nice clean example enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Repost.....

Here is the original http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3115837#post3115837

How does it care to the Beemer?


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Huw said:


> Repost.....
> 
> Here is the original http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3115837#post3115837
> 
> How does it care to the Beemer?


 Cheers huw i knew i had already posted some pics but couldnt find them muppet or what lol.. More room than the beemer and better on fuel. But on the downside its a bit underpowered in opinion... i can live with that though


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Vauxhall is the only make I'd swap my BMW for.

I love this shape Astra...nice car mate


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

TheGav said:


> Vauxhall is the only make I'd swap my BMW for.
> 
> I love this shape Astra...nice car mate


yeah i like vauxhalls to.. but just one problem its not an astra lol


----------

